# Weight Loss Food



## Durgan (Dec 17, 2011)

Weight Loss Food

Three months or about two pound per week is enough of a weight loss. I lost 21 pounds from 210 to about 189, and kept it off. This in about three to four months.

First I quit buying sugar and donât eat any desserts, except berries with skim milk. Best to avoid if possible. It was not difficult for me, since I seldom ate desserts, but used sugar on everything.

Then change your diet completely. Here is how I do it.

My Juicer. Believe it or not I got mine for nothing. My son brought it to me from a friend who didnât use it. At first I was not impressed, since I had a centrifugal juicer years past and found it such a misery to clean that I gave it away, also it didnât leave enough of the microscopic fibre.
http://www.championjuicer.com/
These units have to be heavy. I keep mine on a table in the dining room and move it into place in the kitchen as required. The Champion appears to be indestructible, and does a marvellous job, and is easy to clean. I am finding more uses for it as I get more experience.

Usually depending upon the product I cook the product and beat it into a mash http://www.durgan.org/URL/?AJMWT Canadian Tire, then strain http://www.durgan.org/URL/?CPBLL, then put the residue from the strainer through the juicer, not always depends upon the produce. Then if there is enough I pressure can for storage, otherwise it is put in the refrigerator for immediate use. With experience, I have ascertained that one can preserve almost any fruit and vegetable, only limited by the availability and imagination.
Samples:
http://www.durgan.org/URL/?NYIJA 6 December 2011 Orange Juice
http://www.durgan.org/URL/?LRUKI 29 November 2011 Pomegranate Cranberry Juice
http://www.durgan.org/URL/?QHYJU 28 November 2011 Cranberry Juice
http://www.durgan.org/URL/?TBTTZ 29 October 2011 Pumpkin Juice
http://www.durgan.org/URL/?AEYVU 27 October 2011 Apple Juice Processing
http://www.durgan.org/URL/?AZQUW 16 September 2011 Concord Grapes
http://www.durgan.org/URL/?FPYQP 15 September 2011 Tomatoes
http://www.durgan.org/URL/?UFAQJ 6 August 2011 Green peppers, tomatoes, cucumbers made into Juice.
http://www.durgan.org/URL/?DXAYD 6 August 2011 Making Vegetable Juice
http://www.durgan.org/URL/?TNNHT 26 July 2011 Sour Cherry Juice.
http://www.durgan.org/URL/?YPNWO 25 July 2011 Yellow Beans
http://www.durgan.org/URL/?RRZRJ 21 July 2011 Blackcurrant (Ribes nigrum)
http://www.durgan.org/URL/?MIJXM 10 July 2011. Bing Cherry Juice.
http://www.durgan.org/URL/?QSQWT 6 July 2011 Carrot Juice

For making juice raw, I simply beat the product into a juice in the blender.I use whatever is available. You get all the fibre this way. This is a raw product, but I feel a lot must be lost digesting, but at least one can ingest a lot of fresh produce. It will keep in the refrigerator if sealed for about 8 days. I prefer the cooked and strained or a combination of both.
Sample.
http://www.durgan.org/URL/?YTLUO 5 June 2011 Juice

I might add making these products a portion of your diet, weight control is easy and weight loss is relatively rapid at first even without noticing, since appetite is reduced. And certainly one is getting all the necessary nutrients. My view is there is no sense losing weight by dieting and still eating the same food that made one heavy. Further there are few people in our modern society, who do not have a weight problem.

I do eat some normal food periodically in reduced proportions and on festive occasions. When sort of hungry, simply have a glass of juice, mix in a glass if necessary to improve flavour if this is a big issue with you. I am full of energy and very active. More so, after losing the weight.

http://durgan.org/2011/ Garden Journal Started 2011 Extensive Information


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Please don't make me hangry, you won't like me when I'm hangry.


----------



## AlbertStark07 (Dec 29, 2021)

*There is some food during weight loss.*

Fatty fish.
Lean meat.
Avocados.
Nuts.
Grapefruit.
Yogurt.
Chia seeds.
Tuna.
Root vegetables.
Cottage cheese,
Be aware about anyone offering you weight loss drinks, protein & such imaginary products to lose weight loss. It might be a scam. Weight loss scam.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Reported ......


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Juicing has never interested me. I prefer to chew my food lol


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Oregon, the scams are pretty easy to spot. New poster. One post.


----------

